# It-Cola



## wonkapete (Apr 8, 2010)

Can any of you Alabama guys (or Dennis) tell me about It-Cola from Andalusia, AL?  It's one of those I had always heard about but never actually seen one.  Well, I was lucky enough to recently obtain one.  It's a beautiful bottle.  

 I only know it's a tough one and probably won't never see another.  Now I have a new one to investigate 

 "Property of Andalusia Bottling Co."
 "The Home of IT-Cola"
 "ANDALUSIA, ALA"


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a great looking bottle man and nice find


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 8, 2010)

VERY COOL!!!


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2010)

There's also a slug plate It-Cola from Andalusia. It was also bottled in Dothan. The paper label looked like this.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 8, 2010)

Dennis, oh wow, thanks for the info and picture!  Gives me something else to pursue!

 And it was great meeting you at the Coke convention last week!  Great stuff you have!


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2010)

It-Cola slug plate Andalusia


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2010)

Dothan bottle ad


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2010)

*IT is no Joke*

Dothan ad


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2010)

*IT Cola Imitator from Georgia*

IT's A Cola Columbus 1913


----------



## ncbred (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: IT Cola Imitator from Georgia*

Thats an awesome bottle wonkapete!


----------



## bottlingco (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: IT Cola Imitator from Georgia*

I want IT!  bottlingco


----------



## #1twin (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice bottle Jerry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I could tell it was a pretty old drink bottle. Congrat's.......See ya Saturday,     Marvin


----------

